# Phone book shooting



## 10mmauto (Jan 17, 2009)

SO I went shooting today. Took my glock 19 and glock 20. I had 3 phone books in a row, dry. 9mm with fmj went through 1.5 books. The 10mm went through all 3. Then I shot 9mm 147 black talon. stopped in .5. 10mm 175 winchester hp went through all 3 again


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

....uummmmm...OK


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

*May I ask a question?*



10mmauto said:


> SO I went shooting today. Took my glock 19 and glock 20. I had 3 phone books in a row, dry. 9mm with fmj went through 1.5 books. The 10mm went through all 3. Then I shot 9mm 147 black talon. stopped in .5. 10mm 175 winchester hp went through all 3 again


And the significance to this is? Especially would like to hear about the Black Talon results.

Thanks.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

It's more of a penetration study.

Next time try the other calibers: .357SIG, .40S&W and .45ACP.

Fun stuff, thanks for sharing. Next time take pictures.


----------



## 10mmauto (Jan 17, 2009)

I would but I only own the 9mm and 10mm. I should of taken pics, next time I will bring the camera.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

A video of you shooting phone books would be much more entertaining. :smt023


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

I guess then my question would be, how much penetration would one consider effective?

With only a 1/2 inch with the Black Talon rounds, I'm thinking thats not good. Looks to me the FMJ at 1.5 inches would be pretty optimum!


----------

